# PES*tech support Beijing CH phone Number?



## pes

This is a scam company which has charged my credit card account, but now I wish to cancel my account, and I cannot find their phone number? Ant help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Triple6

You need to contact your credit card company and dispute the charge. Scammers won't refund your money, if they did they wouldn't be scammers.


----------



## pes

Thank you very much for your reply


----------



## Cookiegal

Odd choice of username. If I was scammed by a company I don't think I would use their name to create an account and give them more free advertising.


----------



## iPhone.User1

Telephone Number is 1-844-843-7775. This is a Chinese based operation. They locked my iPhone up as a result of using a web site they termed as 'illegal" and I had to pay them to unlock it. They took my credit card info to do this and I am hoping they do not reuse it. I have notified my bank of this. I believe the bank now has it programmed them for fraud alerts to be issued in the future.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Beware Chinese sites. I have been reading, just this morning, about how many use malware injection techniques even for external markets.


----------

